

FastMall iphone app turn by turn directions @ malls, shake iphone 4 bathroom? - technoqueen
http://www.fastmall.com

======
towndrunk
That web site needs some work. It's way too loud. I really don't want to
download any movies to see it in action how about some simple screen shots?
They may be there but I could quick locate them. And how about a quick mall
search?

------
technoqueen
Also here is the mall search. As for the site i think its bright and to the
point. No flash, fun, makes sense.

<http://www.fastmall.com/malls.html>

------
technoqueen
good point town drunk, for free tho its a pretty amazing application. take
some time to learn about it, this is one of the few thats really worthwhile.

------
adelevie
Can someone say value prop!

